

How to Read a Book - acconrad
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/how-to-read-a-book/

======
acconrad
I highly recommend reading this book, of the same title:
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Intelligent-
Touchstone/d...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Intelligent-
Touchstone/dp/0671212095)

It expounds on what is mentioned in the blog post, and it is something I
really wish I had truly grasped when I was in college, but has helped
immensely since then.

